
Unreal Engine Marketplace now open - nailer
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/marketplace-now-open-for-business
======
jeremiep
This is great!

However their launcher program eats 100% of one of my CPU cores all the time
while its running. Seems like their Slate UI works the same way as the game
actors do: update everything every frame.

This makes it hard to have background downloads while you're doing something
else.

~~~
iveytron
Hey jeremiep - check your specs against the recommended ones here. If it's
seemingly an issue, hit us up at answers.unrealengine.com -
[https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/GettingStarted/Reco...](https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/GettingStarted/RecommendedSpecifications/index.html)

------
higherpurpose
Unreal Engine is already at version 4.4? So we can expect 5.0 in a couple of
years? Or will they just call it "Unreal Engine" and be done with versions,
like CryTek did for CryEngine.

------
nailer
Neat. I'm happy to make unique assets for my game but I really, really don't
want to spend time modelling the same toilet that thousands of others have
made.

~~~
msie
Is there some standard for modelling assets so that assets from different
artists can be mixed together?

~~~
blazespin
Not really. But you can scale / color / modify stuff assuming you're given
enough data for the assets.

Of course, then you can often remix and Resell so usually you don't get that
level of detail.

~~~
msie
This. I was more interested in the problem of scale where maybe a cow from one
artist has to be scaled to fit with a car from another artist. I heard there
could be problems with that.

~~~
TillE
That's not really a big deal with 3D models. Except for the texture, it's all
vector data that can be trivially scaled. But UE4 does define its own standard
for convenience where 1 unit = 1 centimeter.

------
jonifico
This is awesome!

However, I'm worried about the performance issues others have stated,
particularly when making downloads on older computers out of my house. Time
will tell.

~~~
iveytron
hey jonifico - check our system requirements here and see :) we are actively
working on tons of performance enhancements as well -
[https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/GettingStarted/Reco...](https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/GettingStarted/RecommendedSpecifications/index.html)

------
notastartup
Unity's one edge was the marketplace. Now that is going to disappear, UE4 is a
superior engine.

~~~
pcestrada
I'd rather program in C# in Unity than C++ for UE4.

~~~
pjmlp
I would subscribe to that, IF Unity guys bothered to settle with Xamarin and
offered a modern C# compiler.

As things are, C++11 looks more appealing.

~~~
amarsahinovic
They have plans to upgrade C# and .NET, once they complete IL2CPP:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfa9ILwlsFw&list=PLX2vGYjWbI...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfa9ILwlsFw&list=PLX2vGYjWbI0RP5YmvwgqgJQrHGul-
Tnr_&index=17)

~~~
fulafel
Straight C++ or C# put through IL2CPP to get C++, put through Emscripten to
get JavaScript... What a wealth of choice between well grounded software
engineering foundations, I feel bad for anyone stuck with something like Lua!

~~~
pjmlp
Yeah, and most probably way more expensive ($ dev hour * time) than just
settle their argument with Xamarin.

